

Deploy a Dropwizard Unikernel to AWS - axelfontaine
https://boxfuse.com/blog/dropwizard-aws.html

======
bsaul
Small request : Deployment and disk space is cool, but could people benchmark
speed and RAM too ( vs regular VM and vs no VM at all as well) ?

I'm asking because IIUC, unikernel remove the need to switch from kernel mode
to user mode, and thus should provide a tremendous speed in everything memory-
related. Yet, the only thing i see mentionned so far are security, disk space
and boot time.

~~~
justincormack
This is it seems not a unikernel, it is a single app Linux deployment, so
should perform just like Linux.

------
brianwawok
This looks cool.

Have always hated that even with the container game, so much changed between
environments.

~~~
axelfontaine
That is indeed what we do here. We took the principles we love and strongly
believe in for application releases (one immutable unit, regenerated after
every change & promoted unchanged from environment to environment) and applied
them to the whole stack.

No more reconfiguring each node individually. No more subtle differences
between machines or environments.

------
mwcampbell
What are these unikernels based on? OSv, NetBSD rump kernels, or something
proprietary?

~~~
axelfontaine
It is based on the Linux kernel + your application. So an ultra lightweight
image indeed. The advantage is that all components are rock solid and
standard.

~~~
justincormack
Thats not technically a unikernel, unless you link them into a single
executable (which has licensing issues with Linux). Single application OS
would be a better term, as it is confusing otherwise.

